# What are your tax questions?



## Poco

Hi Guys 

I'm currently in the process of writing an article for the JSE magazine on behalf of the company I work for - DeVere Group SA. 
We specialize in tax mitigation and accessing frozen pensions. Mainly with offshore investments.. We are among one of the largest wealth advisers in the world. 

I just wanted to know from all the expats, What do you guys want to know about QROPS, tax mitigation and for the locals, offshore investments... 

What interests you? What do you want to know without people hassling you. What would make you want to approach someone to know your options. What are your questions concerning your finances? 

Please don't state your bank balances here  this is just to help me write an article that appeals to you. Something that you can read in the comfort of your own home and feel secure enough to pick up the phone and want to know more  

Thanking you in advance and looking forward to hearing your questions. 

Poco eace:


----------

